# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  bingung mohon pencerahannya

## koikulo

lam kenal
saya baru mulai menyukai koi, n coba buat kolam sederhana uk 2,8x0,85x0,85m.
cuma, setelah di taruh ikan, satu-satu ikan pada mati (gejala tubuh ikan kaya pada mengelupas, putih-putih), katanya ikanya kedinginan, karena lagi musim hujan.   ::   ::  
yang saya ingin tanyakan : 
1. apa memang ikan koi tidak tahan air dingin?
2. gejala sakit apa,  bila ikan sekujur tubuhnya kaya pada mengelupas, warna putih, kaya budugan (maaf) atau _medog_ (basa jawanya)
3. betulkah warna kolam berpengaruh terhadap ikan?
4. benarkah filter zeolit tidak terpengaruh oleh garam ?

maaf, pertanyaan ini mungkin dah di bahas, masalahnya saya dapat penjelasan yang berbeda dari para penjual koi (kebetulan sedang ada pameran koi di BSD serpong), makanya saya jadi bingung mana yang benar  ::   ::  

mohon pencerahan para suhu-suhu disini
tk

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

ada bbrp kolam om,
kalo saya bukan dari warna ikan tpi dr
size
jenis kelamin
jenis makanan
warna kolam, 
saya suka asli dr lumut.
warna gelap, ada 1-2bh ikan saya yg kurang keliatan

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

